

Ask HN: Start a web development company or take job as a web developer - nikhildaga

Hi!
I have been doing web development and design since last 5 years but have never been able to work full time because of my other bindings( University&#x2F; Dad&#x27;s business). During these times, I have been always developing, either for my own startup ideas or as a freelancer taking up small website projects.<p>Now, I am ready to work full time as a web developer and designer. So, what is a better option? To look for employment or to start my own web agency? What did you choose when you had the same dilemma?<p>Also, since I have been entrepreneur mostly, I have been doing do all these :  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com&#x2F;736x&#x2F;06&#x2F;c1&#x2F;61&#x2F;06c161037b046318fb1108db11e4d9ba.jpg
So, if I choose to take employment, I am not very sure what role to apply for to make the best of my abilities and be most useful to the employer.<p>Thanks.  :)
======
seekingcharlie
I worked full-time for 5 years, freelanced for 1 year & then moved back to
full-time.

I have the intention of starting my own business eventually, but I didn't have
any money saved, so when I freelanced, I would constantly have to be hustling
jobs.

I ended up with some good (not great) permanent clients & was making great
money, but even then, I was designing & building websites only (mostly
Wordpress) which wasn't the work I wanted to be doing. I wanted to work in
startups on a product & realised that going back to full-time was the better
option for me.

If you haven't ever worked full-time for someone else, I would recommend doing
that first. You can still learn a lot about running a business in a full-time
job - sometimes even the most important things like communication, managing a
team etc. It's also a good chance to work out what you actually want to do
whilst having a steady pay-check.

------
acoard
When you're just starting you have to take any opportunity that comes your
way. For me, that meant freelancing until I could land my first job. That
likely means the same for you. There's a lower barrier for entry for getting
contract work rather than full time work. My first few jobs were low paying,
hundreds of dollars, whereas hiring someone full time is likely thousands +
there are other employer obligations that are involved.

My advice is see your first clients as being critical to your resume. If you
have a LinkedIn try and get them to endorse you. If you think you left them
really happy ask for a quote/recommendation (maybe offer them a discount on
future work for a quote). Then from there, network like mad until you work
work under web devs that are much smarter than you. No better way at improving
the craft than working under the experts.

~~~
nikhildaga
Thanks. Maybe it did not come out clearly, but I have been freelancing/ taking
contract projects since last 3 years. I chose freelancing because I could work
part time and never applied for job because I could not give full time. So,
now, since I am able to work full time, which path should I take? Apply for
job or start a web agency. Also, if I do apply, what role should I opt for? :)

------
samtimalsina
I think you should start out as a freelancer. You get to use all your skills
and in the mean time prepare the base for your real company at a later point
when you have enough clients.

At least that's what my boss did 10 years ago. Now, he hires me and 12 other
employees ;)

~~~
nikhildaga
Thanks. :)

------
ramtatatam
I'm guessing you live in USA. Here in Europe being a contractor in IT business
pays much more than targeting permanent positions.

Also - if you have an idea for a startup then definitely it would be a good
idea to release a free demo and encourage people to pay for rest of the work
through sites like [https://www.indiegogo.com;](https://www.indiegogo.com;) I
liked this idea when seen this project:
[http://screeps.com/](http://screeps.com/)

Hope this helps :-)

~~~
nikhildaga
I live in India. And the place where I live have hardly any good paying client
with website requirements. So, my work is mostly remote. I like your idea,
will give it a try. Thanks!

~~~
bbcbasic
Living in India you may find it reasonable to sell your services on odesk,
elance, fiverr, etc. There is a site called warriorforum.com where people sell
their skills too.

